# Sobre as maiúsculas em títulos de filmes, de programas de TV e de rádio, de séries, etc.



## meencantesp

Primeiramente, gostaria de dizer que já contatei o Ciberdúvidas, portal de que gosto muito, mas não obtive resposta conclusiva. Também mandei minha dúvida à Academia Brasileira de Letras, mas, pelo tempo médio de resposta que percebo por parte deles, só serei respondido daqui a alguns meses e com meia dúzia de palavras expostas de forma que o melhor seria nem mesmo os ter perguntado. É melhor que eu nem cite, também, a incoerência que há entre várias fontes na internet. O espanhol tem a grande sorte de ter a _Real Academia Española_, que, no que tange ao suporte público sobre questões gramaticais e ortográficas, é de um nível de superioridade gigantesco ante a nossa ABL, que parece ter um foco maior nas questões literárias. Pois bem, vamos lá.

No Brasil, adota-se, oficialmente, a ortografia do Acordo Ortográfico de 1990. De acordo com ele, *bibliônimos *podem ser grafados com letra maiúscula somente no começo e em nomes próprios que possam vir a surgir neles. Antes do Acordo, fazia-se uso da regra germânica, que, num esforço para não me estender tanto, não creio ser útil descrever; melhor do que isso, abaixo deixo alguns exemplos:

- _Memórias Póstumas de Brás Cubas_ (antes do Acordo)
- _Memórias póstumas de Brás Cubas_ (depois do Acordo);
- _Auto da Barca do Inferno _(antes do Acordo)
- _Auto da barca do inferno_ (depois do Acordo).

A regra proposta pelo Acordo é a regra latina, a mesma usada pelo castelhano e pelo francês, enquanto a regra anterior a ele é a germânica, de que faz uso, especialmente, a língua inglesa. Após minhas pesquisas, percebi que se adotou, naturalmente, no Brasil, a nova possibilidade: livros impressos mais recentemente têm recebido títulos com a grafia adaptada à tradição latina. Entretanto, o texto do Acordo não faz referência alguma a títulos de obras como músicas, filmes e programas televisivos, por exemplo; fala-se somente de bibliônimos. Analisando o uso corrente, *percebi que a esmagadora maioria daqueles são grafados à inglesa*:

- _Eu Sou Problema Meu, _de Clarice Falcão;
- _Campos Neutrais, _de Vítor Ramil;
- _Sessão da Tarde_ (programa da Rede Globo).

Recorri então ao que diz a RAE, que trata do espanhol. Segundo a Fundéu BBVA, um portal ligado à instituição, títulos de "obras de criação" (que, segundo eles, são livros, filmes, quadros, esculturas, peças musicais e programas de rádio e de televisão) recebem maiúscula na primeira palavra e em possíveis nomes próprios posteriores, exatamente o mesmo que o nosso Acordo prevê ao falar de nomes de livros (excluindo outros tipos de "obras de criação"). Fiz, a título de curiosidade, uma busca igual à que fiz no caso do português. Minha conclusão foi a de que *os hispânicos fazem uso bastante alternado entre as duas normas, com uma leve tendência à forma latina entre órgãos de maior relevância* (a _Televisión Española_, por exemplo). Por fim, devo dizer que tudo isso me deixa confuso. Se, de acordo com o nosso AO, se podem escrever bibliônimos com a regra latina, por que razão foi omitida a abordagem sobre outros tipos de produções? Como devo grafar o nome de uma música, de um filme ou de um programa televisivo? Com a regra latina ou com a germânica? Supondo que a resposta seja que devo usar a primeira, terei de fazer adaptações o tempo todo ao citar uma obra grafada à inglesa (que abundam)? Trata-se de uma questão de estilo? Agradeço-lhes por terem lido o que escrevi.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Se, de acordo com o nosso AO, se podem escrever bibliônimos com a regra latina, por que razão foi omitida a abordagem sobre outros tipos de produções? Como devo grafar o nome de uma música, de um filme ou de um programa televisivo? Com a regra latina ou com a germânica? Supondo que a resposta seja que devo usar a primeira, terei de fazer adaptações o tempo todo ao citar uma obra grafada à inglesa (que abundam)? Trata-se de uma questão de estilo?


@meencantesp, já tive de quebrar a cabeça com esse problema também. Já adianto que não cheguei a nenhuma conclusão definitiva. O que farei é só compartilhar ideias que tive.

Primeiro, vale lembrar que nada disso, nem mesmo os acordos ortográficos, tem valor de lei. Não passam de meras recomendações, em que pese o linguajar prescritivo e pomposo de que não raro se valem. A normatividade de fato, a que pega pra valer mesmo, vem do âmbito ou da instituição em que se está trabalhando: é o departamento que impõe as normas da ABNT, é a editora que impõe o AO, é a emissora que decide seguir o modelo germânico etc. A implicação disso para o seu problema é a seguinte:

*siga a norma do âmbito em que o seu trabalho se insere; se não houver norma, faça como achar melhor.*​
Segundo, no meu caso, o problema tinha a ver com títulos em francês e alemão. Mesmo seguindo à risca o AO de 1990 simplesmente não dá para mexer num título em alemão. Em inglês dá. Em alemão não. Em nada. Ele tem de aparecer bonitinho tal como no original: _Phänomenologie des Geistes_ é _Phänomenologie des Geistes_ em qualquer situação, muito embora em português possa aparecer _Fenomenologia do espírito_ ou _do Espírito_. Em francês algo similar mas menos dramático ocorre. Na verdade, o francês não segue a regra latina ao pé da letra. Por exemplo, se o título começa com artigo e substantivo em contração, tanto o artigo como o substantivo vão para caixa alta, mesmo que todo o resto fique em minúsculas: _L'Amour,_ não _L'amour._ Fica feio. Parece amador. Respeito a idiossincrasia do francês. Acho que no italiano é a mesma coisa, mas não tenho certeza.

Generalizando do alemão e do francês, tirei uma regra óbvia disso — regra, bem entendido, para uso pessoal e sujeita a ser anulada por instância maior (departamento, editora etc.) — afinal, se vale para alemão e francês, vale então para qualquer outra língua, como o inglês, em que os títulos são mais passíveis de mexeção. É a seguinte:

*eu respeito a grafia do original se a língua for estrangeira; sigo o AO em português*​
No caso de livros, abro a folha de rosto e copio. Se a folha de rosto não ajudar, por exemplo, se estiver em caixa alta, copio do verso, do cólofon, da lombada, da capa. Faria a mesma coisa com filmes e gravações. Botaria para rodar ou tocar e copiaria tal como aparecesse na tela. Se não aparecer na tela ou não for visual, copio do disco, da caixa, da capa, do encarte.

Terceiro, as normas recomendações de citação e bibliografia não são apenas para livros. Valem igualmente para material visual, sonoro, performances, tudo. Não leve muito a sério o biblio- de termos como bibliônimo. Bibliografia é uma lista de obras; não é uma lista de livros. Artigo não é livro, por exemplo.

Quarto, agora o momento rebelde. Todas essas normas recomendações são para citações e bibliografias. No entanto, um texto é mais do que citações e bibliografia. Ora, um texto tem corpo. E no corpo do texto quem manda é o autor. Se uma norma qualquer exigir que, na bibliografia e nas citações, FENOMENOLOGIA DO ESPÍRITO venha em maiúsculas, ali virá, mas no corpo do texto vai aparecer como eu quiser. A única regra que me imponho no corpo do texto é a da consistência: uma vez adotada uma forma, usá-la sistematicamente até o fim.

Quinto, só para constar, as normas NBR 10520 e 6023 da ABNT de 2002, que tratam de citações e referências bibliográficas, não somente nada esclarecem a respeito, como era de se esperar, como são inconsistentes nesse quesito. Todo tipo de grafia de títulos aparece. Por exemplo, nas páginas 4 e 5 da 10520 vemos:

O Direito da História​O positivismo jurídico​Plano diretor da reforma do Estado​Learning in adulthoold: a comprehensive guide.​
Usam a regra germânica e a latina em português, e a latina em inglês. É o vale tudo.

A boa notícia é que a 6023 fala de materias visuais, sonoros etc., mas não da forma dos títulos deles, pois não fala da forma dos títulos em geral. Presume-se que, na cabeça da ABNT, o que vale para títulos de livros e artigos vale para o todo resto.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Segundo, no meu caso, o problema tinha a ver com títulos em francês e alemão. Mesmo seguindo à risca o AO de 1990 simplesmente não dá para mexer num título em alemão. Em inglês dá. Em alemão não. Em nada. Ele tem de aparecer bonitinho tal como no original: _Phänomenologie des Geistes_ é _Phänomenologie des Geistes_ em qualquer situação, muito embora em português possa aparecer _Fenomenologia do espírito_ ou _do Espírito_. Em francês algo similar mas menos dramático ocorre. Na verdade, o francês não segue a regra latina ao pé da letra. Por exemplo, se o título começa com artigo e substantivo em contração, tanto o artigo como o substantivo vão para caixa alta, mesmo que todo o resto fique em minúsculas: _L'Amour,_ não _L'amour._ Fica feio. Parece amador. Respeito a idiossincrasia do francês. Acho que no italiano é a mesma coisa, mas não tenho certeza.
> 
> Generalizando do alemão e do francês, tirei uma regra óbvia disso — regra, bem entendido, para uso pessoal e sujeita a ser anulada por instância maior (departamento, editora etc.) — afinal, se vale para alemão e francês, vale então para qualquer outra língua, como o inglês, em que os títulos são mais passíveis de mexeção. É a seguinte:



Interessantes informações sobre essas línguas. Não as conheço, pelo que não me baseei nelas para estabelecer paralelos. Sei melhor do espanhol e do inglês.



machadinho said:


> *eu respeito a grafia do original se a língua for estrangeira; sigo o AO em português*



Para mim, essa questão da tradução é bastante clara: ambos fazemos o mesmo. Não creio que faça sentido alterar um título estrangeiro. O problema é quando está no *nosso *idioma. Se não há regra definida, e cada um escreve do jeito que quer, como vou citar duas produções de forma diferente no *meu *texto?



machadinho said:


> No caso de livros, abro a folha de rosto e copio. Se a folha de rosto não ajudar, por exemplo, se estiver em caixa alta, copio do verso, do cólofon, da lombada, da capa. Faria a mesma coisa com filmes e gravações. Botaria para rodar e copiaria tal como aparecer na tela. Se não aparecer na tela, copio do disco, da caixa, da capa.



O problema é que, muitas vezes, o livro tem mais de uma versão. O _Memórias póstumas de Brás Cubas_, por exemplo, é grafado com a forma latina pela versão recente da Companhia das Letras, mas, nas impressões mais antigas, usa-se a maneira germânica.



machadinho said:


> Terceiro, as normas recomendações de citação e bibliografia não são apenas para livros. Valem igualmente para material visual, sonoro, performances, tudo. Não leve muito a sério o biblio- de termos como bibliônimo. Bibliografia é uma lista de obras; não é uma lista de livros. Artigo não é livro, por exemplo.



Isso mexeu com a minha cabeça. Pensei muito no que viriam a ser os bibliônimos. À primeira vista, interpretei como nomes de livros. Mas logo percebi que talvez houvesse mais interpretações possíveis. Creio que só possam entrar nessa categoria os nomes de obras *escritas*.



machadinho said:


> Quarto, agora o momento rebelde. Todas essas normas recomendações são para citações e bibliografias. No entanto, um texto é mais do que citações e bibliografia. Ora, um texto tem corpo. E no corpo do texto quem manda é o autor. Se uma norma qualquer exigir que, na bibliografia e nas citações, FENOMENOLOGIA DO ESPÍRITO venha em maiúsculas, ali virá, mas no corpo do texto vai aparecer como eu quiser. A única regra que me imponho no corpo do texto é a da consistência: uma vez adotada uma forma, usá-la sistematicamente até o fim.



No sentido do que falou, pensei que, em textos próprios, devo seguir o que me parece mais lógico e estético. Para mim, a norma latina deve ser aplicada a livros e a quaisquer tipos de obras, como manda a regra espanhola. Se o português não é claro quanto a isso, por que não seguir a regra *consistente *da nossa língua mais próxima?



machadinho said:


> Quinto, só para constar, as normas NBR 10520 e 6023 da ABNT de 2002, quem tratam de citações e referências bibliográficas, não somente nada esclarecem a respeito, como era de se esperar, como são inconsistentes nesse quesito. Todo tipo de grafia de títulos aparece. Por exemplo, nas páginas 4 e 5 da 10520 vemos:
> 
> O Direito da HistóriaO positivismo jurídicoPlano diretor da reforma do EstadoLearning in adulthoold: a comprehensive guide.
> Usam a regra germânica e a latina em português, e a latina em inglês. É o vale tudo.
> 
> A boa notícia é que a 6023 fala de materias visuais, sonoros etc., mas não da forma dos títulos deles, pois não fala da forma dos títulos em geral. Presume-se que, na cabeça da ABNT, o que vale para títulos de livros e artigos vale para o todo resto.



O Ciberdúvidas recomendou que eu pesquisasse as normas da ABNT. Cheguei a essas que me falou, não obtendo nada conclusivo mesmo assim, até me confundindo mais. Também lhe digo que me pareceram regras muito focadas em dissertações e assemelhados - em que nível se adequam a um texto de blogue, por exemplo? Além disso, caso essa organização decidisse pela norma germânica em certos títulos e a norma latina em outros, qual seria o sentido? É certo que há uma questão de credibilidade e tudo isso, mas... Bom, isso é complexo demais. São muitos os questionamentos.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> O problema é quando está no *nosso *idioma. Se não há regra definida, e cada um escreve do jeito que quer, como vou citar duas produções de forma diferente no *meu *texto?


Então, nesse caso, seja consistente, metódico, sistemático. Se tudo estiver em português, cite as duas produções de um e mesmo jeito, seja lá de que jeito for. O que fica feio é variar dentro do mesmo texto. Escrever _Memórias Póstumas_ e, duas páginas depois, _Memórias póstumas_ não dá. Eu reparo nessas coisas. Há seres bem-aventurados em cujas cabeças nada disso jamais sequer passou.



meencantesp said:


> O problema é que, muitas vezes, o livro tem mais de uma versão. O _Memórias póstumas de Brás Cubas_, por exemplo, é grafado com a forma latina pela versão recente da Companhia das Letras, mas, nas impressões mais antigas, usa-se a maneira germânica.


No caso de títulos em português, ignoro o objeto diante de mim e sigo a forma latina cegamente. No caso dos demais idiomas, sigo uma hierarquia: folha de rosto, verso da folha de rosto, cólofon, capa. Não tenho nenhuma justificativa a dar.




meencantesp said:


> Isso mexeu com a minha cabeça. Pensei muito no que viriam a ser os bibliônimos. À primeira vista, interpretei como nomes de livros. Mas logo percebi que talvez houvesse mais interpretações possíveis. Creio que só possam entrar nessa categoria os nomes de obras *escritas*.


Seja, mas sai muito alto o preço de manter sistemas diferentes para meios de comunicação diferentes. Sem contar que não fica elegante. Se for _Memórias póstumas_ então no mesmo texto será _Bachianas brasileiras_, doa a quem doer — a mim, antes de a mais ninguém.



meencantesp said:


> No sentido do que falou, pensei que, em textos próprios, devo seguir o que me parece mais lógico e estético. Para mim, a norma latina deve ser aplicada a livros e a quaisquer tipos de obras, como manda a regra espanhola. Se o português não é claro quanto a isso, por que não seguir a regra *consistente *da nossa língua mais próxima?


Concordo. Até porque é o que fica mais bonito tipograficamente falando.




meencantesp said:


> O Ciberdúvidas recomendou que eu pesquisasse as normas da ABNT. Cheguei a essas que me falou, não obtendo nada conclusivo mesmo assim, até me confundindo mais. Também lhe digo que me pareceram regras muito focadas em dissertações e assemelhados - em que nível se adequam a um texto de blogue, por exemplo? Além disso, caso essa organização decidisse pela norma germânica em certos títulos e a norma latina em outros, qual seria o sentido? É certo que há uma questão de credibilidade e tudo isso, mas... Bom, isso é complexo demais. São muitos os questionamentos.


Blogue? Blogue é a liberdade. Regulamentar blogue seria o fim. Por mim, quanto às dissertações, davam cabo da ABNT amanhã mesmo.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Então, nesse caso, seja consistente, metódico, sistemático. Se tudo estiver em português, cite as duas produções de um e mesmo jeito, seja lá de que jeito for. O que fica feio é variar dentro do mesmo texto. Escrever _Memórias Póstumas_ e, duas páginas depois, _Memórias póstumas_ não dá. Eu reparo nessas coisas. Há seres bem-aventurados em cujas cabeças nada disso jamais sequer passou.





machadinho said:


> No caso de títulos em português, ignoro o objeto diante de mim e sigo a forma latina cegamente. No caso dos demais idiomas, sigo uma hierarquia: folha de rosto, verso da folha de rosto, cólofon, capa. Não tenho nenhuma justificativa a dar.



O medo que tenho é de que, fazendo-o, eu possa estar descaracterizando o que o artista planejou. Vou usar o exemplo das músicas: é relativamente comum ver, hoje em dia, artistas que nem sequer usam maiúscula na primeira letra do título delas; outros usam a norma germânica, mesmo estando no Brasil; há alguns ainda que seguem a regra latina, mas eu suspeito que o fazem não por estilo, mas por simplesmente não conhecerem as outras opções. Estou fazendo um texto e quero citar três canções, cada uma com uma das características acima. Será melhor escrevê-las todas na norma latina (por uma questão de gosto pessoal) ou na forma como foram divulgadas? Tem uma cantora portuguesa, a Luísa Sobral, cujo nome do canal do Youtube (e creio que até artístico) é _luisa sobral, _sem acento e sem maiúsculas_._



machadinho said:


> Blogue? Blogue é a liberdade. Regulamentar blogue seria o fim. Por mim, quanto às dissertações, davam cabo da ABNT amanhã mesmo.



Nada de regulamentar, só queria que existissem regras mais claras quanto a isso. Gosto de quando a escrita segue um padrão bem definido num texto ou num portal na internet. Nesse aspecto, os portugueses estão em geral de parabéns, já que costumam ter mais cuidado com essas coisas. No Brasil, até em jornais se percebem algumas incoerências e um certo desleixo por parte dos jornalistas. E ri da última parte, kkkk.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> O medo que tenho é de que, fazendo-o, eu possa estar descaracterizando o que o artista planejou. Vou usar o exemplo das músicas: é relativamente comum ver, hoje em dia, artistas que nem sequer usam maiúscula na primeira letra do título delas; outros usam a norma germânica, mesmo estando no Brasil; há alguns ainda que seguem a regra latina, mas eu suspeito que o fazem não por estilo, mas por simplesmente não conhecerem as outras opções. Estou fazendo um texto e quero citar três canções, cada uma com uma das características acima. Será melhor escrevê-las todas na norma latina (por uma questão de gosto pessoal) ou na forma como foram divulgadas? Tem uma cantora portuguesa, a Luísa Sobral, cujo nome do canal do Youtube (e creio que até artístico) é _luisa sobral, _sem acento e sem maiúsculas_._


Há precedente em literatura. O mais conhecido, creio, é o do poeta norte-americano e e cummings (1894 – 1962), que assinava em minúsculas e tem poemas com títulos também em minúsculas anyone lived in a pretty how town (sic). Os poucos textos de crítica e de história da literatura que vi se dividem. Escreve-se 'Cummings' quando se fala dele, do indivíduo, mas em epígrafes e citações o chique é pôr 'e e cummings'. Já as minúsculas dos títulos dos poemas tendem a ser respeitadas de modo literal.

A minha tendência, em português, seria normalizar geral na forma latina mas respeitar a opção do artista _se houver uma razão artística ou poética_ por trás da escolha, como há no caso do Cummings. Mas sempre haverá? Não dá para saber a priori. Bom senso e conhecimento. Citar com a assinatura 'e e cummings' numa epígrafe a um capítulo de livro de teoria da biologia é um jeito fácil e meio tolo, mas infelizmente real, de passar a ideia de que se é leigo mas cultivado, biólogo mas letrado. Diz mais coisas do autor do livro que do poeta. É, de novo, o tal senso de pertencimento de que estamos falando noutro fio. Mas o mundo é assim. Um enorme vazio.

Uma vez deparei com um filósofo — menor, como eu, mas porra-louca — que meteu um sinal de arroba @ no meio do próprio nome num artigo acadêmico. Não me lembro do nome e estou com preguiça de procurar. Suponhamos que seja Carvalh@.  Achei de mau gosto. Fica parecendo nome de usuário de fórum. Dá a impressão de que a criança, com essa travessura, quer passar a ideia, já no nome, de que é super feminista. Não respeitei. Não citei com @. Azar o dele. Homem tem cada ideia boba do que seja ser feminista.


----------



## Vanda

> Uma vez deparei com um filósofo — menor, como eu, mas porra-louca — que meteu um sinal de arroba @ no meio do próprio nome num artigo acadêmico. Não me lembro do nome e estou com preguiça de procurar. Suponhamos que seja Carvalh@.  Achei de mau gosto. Fica parecendo nome de usuário de fórum. Dá a impressão de que a criança, com essa travessura, quer passar a ideia, já no nome, de que é super feminista. Não respeitei. Não citei com @. Azar o dele. Homem tem cada ideia boba do que seja ser feminista.


Machadinho, tirando o chapéu pra você. Também penso assim.


----------



## Guigo

valter hugo mãe escreve ou escrevia o nome próprio, os títulos e os textos tudo em minúsculas.


----------



## guihenning

O Carvalh@ era um attempt de ser feminista?
É cada uma que me aparece…


----------



## meencantesp

Uma dúvida: o nome de um canal do Youtube ou de um blogue, por exemplo, deve ser grafado como o de um jornal/de uma instituição (com maiúscula inicial em todas as palavras) ou como os livros que seguem a regra latina? (Obviamente, trato do que convém; sei que é uma questão de estilo, em grande parte.)

Além dessa, deixo outra: por que "Acordo Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa de 1990" e "Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa" (ambos nomeados pela Academia Brasileira de Letras) são escritos seguindo a forma germânica?


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Uma dúvida: o nome de um canal do Youtube ou de um blogue, por exemplo, deve ser grafado como o de um jornal/de uma instituição (com maiúscula inicial em todas as palavras) ou como os livros que seguem a regra latina? (Obviamente, trato do que convém; sei que é uma questão de estilo, em grande parte.)


Como uma instituição. Não são títulos. São nomes próprios.


meencantesp said:


> Além dessa, deixo outra: por que "Acordo Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa de 1990" e "Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa" (ambos nomeados pela Academia Brasileira de Letras) são escritos seguindo a forma germânica?


Não são títulos. São nomes próprios. O nome 'José Maria da Silva' não segue a norma germânica.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Não são títulos. São nomes próprios. O nome 'José Maria da Silva' não segue a norma germânica.



Por que são nomes próprios? O primeiro até faz sentido, haja vista que outros tratados também são grafados assim. Mas por que "Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa" é um nome próprio? Não é uma espécie de obra escrita/livro?


----------



## machadinho

O Código Penal é um livro ou um conjunto de leis? É um conjunto de leis. O Vocabulário é um livro ou uma lista prescritiva de palavras? É uma lista prescritiva de palavras. Mas existe também um livro à venda cujo título é _Código Penal_ e que contém o Código Penal. Existe outro livro cujo título é _Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa_ e que contém o Vocabulário. Se eu escrever um tratado com regras de conduta seguidas de punições em caso de contravenção e dar a ele o título de 'Código Penal' nem por isso ele será o Código Penal. Se eu escrever um poema composto de todas as palavras dicionarizadas da língua portuguesa e chamá-lo de 'Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa' nem por isso ele será o Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa. O meu tratado pode até ser um código penal, mas não é o Código Penal. O meu poema pode até ser um vocabulário, mas não é o Vocabulário. O Código Penal não está à venda. Já o _Código Penal_ sim. O Vocabulário não está à venda. Mas o _Vocabulário_ sim. O Código Penal tem artigos, não tem páginas. O _Código Penal_ tem páginas. O mesmo pro Vocabulário e pro _Vocabulário._ Não são o mesmo. Me fiz entender?

A distinção é tênue, pois esses livros, que foram editados por fulano e ciclano e estão à venda aqui e ali, têm por título o nome próprio daquilo que eles expressam, uma lei, um pacto, coisas que pertencem a categorias ontológicas que não são totalmente capturadas pela noção, um tanto pobre, de livro.

Não quero forçar a barra. Foi só uma tentativa de explicação. E por ela não ponho a mão no fogo. Se não for convincente, que os demais expliquem o que se passa com o Vocabulário. Espero ter ajudado de algum modo até aqui.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> O Código Penal é um livro ou um conjunto de leis? É um conjunto de leis. O Vocabulário é um livro ou uma lista prescritiva de palavras? É uma lista prescritiva de palavras. Mas existe também um livro à venda cujo título é _Código Penal_ e que contém o Código Penal. Existe outro livro cujo título é _Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa_ e que contém o Vocabulário. Se eu escrever um tratado com regras de conduta seguidas de punições em caso de contravenção e dar a ele o título de 'Código Penal' nem por isso ele será o Código Penal. Se eu escrever um poema composto de todas as palavras dicionarizadas da língua portuguesa e chamá-lo de 'Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa' nem por isso ele será o Vocabulário Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa. O meu tratado pode até ser um código penal, mas não é o Código Penal. O meu poema pode até ser um vocabulário, mas não é o Vocabulário. O Código Penal não está à venda. Já o _Código Penal_ sim. O Vocabulário não está à venda. Mas o _Vocabulário_ sim. O Código Penal tem artigos, não tem páginas. O _Código Penal_ tem páginas. O mesmo pro Vocabulário e pro _Vocabulário._ Não são o mesmo. Me fiz entender?
> 
> A distinção é tênue, pois esses livros, que foram editados por fulano e ciclano e estão à venda aqui e ali, têm por título o nome próprio daquilo que eles expressam, uma lei, um pacto, coisas que pertencem a categorias ontológicas que não são totalmente capturadas pela noção, um tanto pobre, de livro.
> 
> Não quero forçar a barra. Foi só uma tentativa de explicação. E por ela não ponho a mão no fogo. Se não for convincente, que os demais expliquem o que se passa com o Vocabulário. Espero ter ajudado de algum modo até aqui.



Com as letras maiúsculas, é como se a ABL quisesse dar à própria criação um status quase de "oficial". Não seria mais somente uma obra escrita qualquer, mas* O Vocabulário. *Isso foi o que captei (e que prepotência, não?).


----------



## machadinho

Tipo isso.


----------



## meencantesp

@machadinho, mestre (ou prefere _mestra_?) dos títulos e das maiúsculas, poder-me-ia (mesóclise, _excuse me_) tirar uma dúvida? Estou assistindo a um documentário no canal do Youtube do Le Monde Diplomatique Brasil cujo título é o seguinte:

_Entremundo - Um dia no bairro mais desigual do mundo_

Fiquei em dúvida então quanto ao que seria mais adequado: dever-se-ia começar com maiúscula ou com minúscula depois daquele hífen? Opção de estilo ou existe alguma lógica que se possa seguir?


----------



## machadinho

Primeiro, não é hífen; é *travessão*. Deveriam ter posto o sinal — ou, pelo menos, escrito ---. Tipografia é uma arte. Segundo, o travessão, nesse caso, faz as vezes de dois-pontos, separa título e subtítulo. Numa citação bibliográfica, a maiúscula depois desse uso do travessão seria, portanto, função da regra para subtítulos. Essa regra depende da norma imposta: segundo a ABNT será uma, a MLA será outra, Chicago, outra, Harvard mais outra. Na ausência de norma imposta, é questão de estilo. Num mero vídeo de YouTube, poria eu o subtítulo arbitrariamente em minúscula, tão somente porque assim ficaria menos feio aos meus olhos.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Primeiro, não é hífen; é *travessão*. Deveriam ter posto o sinal — ou, pelo menos, escrito ---. Tipografia é uma arte. Segundo, o travessão, nesse caso, faz as vezes de dois-pontos, separa título e subtítulo. Numa citação bibliográfica, a maiúscula depois desse uso do travessão seria, portanto, função da regra para subtítulos. Essa regra depende da norma imposta: segundo a ABNT será uma, a MLA será outra, Chicago, outra, Harvard mais outra. Na ausência de norma imposta, é questão de estilo. Num mero vídeo de YouTube, poria eu o subtítulo arbitrariamente em minúscula, tão somente porque assim ficaria menos feio aos meus olhos.



Muito obrigado pela resposta._ 

Também tenho tido bastante gosto pelas questões tipográficas (aliás, segundo a Real Academia Española, “ortotipográficas” – palavra que, até onde sei, é usada com raridade no português). Ah, e pensei se deveria usar “hífen” ou “travessão”, porém optei por escrever a primeira por ter sido o símbolo efetivamente utilizado por eles._


----------



## machadinho

De nada.  Cuidado com a pílula que decidires tomar. A depender, nunca mais conseguirás ler um livro sequer sem um momento de ai...


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> De nada.  Cuidado com a pílula que decidires tomar. A depender, nunca mais conseguirás ler um livro sequer sem um momento de ai...



Sou um humilde estudante de ensino médio, mas já sofro de certas irritações em relação a isso. Os livros didáticos, aliás, são péssimos quanto a padronizações, pelo menos para os que prestam mais atenção aos detalhes.


----------



## Vanda

machadinho said:


> De nada.  Cuidado com a pílula que decidires tomar. A depender, nunca mais conseguirás ler um livro sequer sem um momento de ai...


É bem assim. E é uma doença que não tem cura.


----------



## meencantesp

O que me dizem da música de título híbrido _Amor I love you_ (ou seja lá como se maiusculizem as palavras aí)? Sendo o nome híbrido, maiusculizarei como no inglês ou então poderei seguir a forma portuguesa? Mas, seguindo esta, e quanto ao “I”? _Amor i love you_?


----------



## J. Bailica

"Amor i" para mim é sempre estranho, independentemente do resto. Mas também por isso interessante, nalguns contextos. 
No caso, como não é criatividade o que se pretende, mas pelo contrário 'normatividade', ou coisa assim, enfim... 
Quanto ao resto aguardo com expectativa o veredicto aqui do fórum: na verdade acho este fio bastante interessante - mas não sei se acima, a dada altura, não houve contradição sobre as tais tradições, ou normas, enfim, germânicas e latinas. É na primeira mensagem, a propósito de 'Television Española' . Este assunto é uma novidade total para mim, portanto peço o devido desconto. 

E sobre Portugal, como é que mais frequente fazer-se, alguém quer adiantar alguma coisa? 

Por último, não sei se isto vai contra algumas regras, até as da discrição e cortesia, mas posso perguntar ao meencantesp o nome do blogue? (Ou não se trata de um blogue específico?) 
Fiquei realmente curioso. Não quis perguntar por mensagem privada (penso que existe essa função ainda) porque achei que seria ainda mais estranho escrever numa mensagem "Hei, qual é o nome do blogue? ". 

Tenho interesse em blogues, para mais se há na sua escrita estes cuidados, enfim, fiquei realmente curioso, talvez impertinente, não tem de responder nada, claro, tudo bem. Obrigado.


----------



## guihenning

Eu entendo "Amor, I love you" como um todo composto de duas partes. Para fazer sentido, ambas as partes precisam ser inteligíveis separadamente nas respectivas línguas. "i" não significa nada em inglês, pois para ser pronome pessoal precisa de ser escrito com maiúscula. Eu, portanto, só escreveria com maiúscula, ainda que, por estilo ou opção, escolhesse escrever amor com minúscula "amor, I love you".


----------



## meencantesp

J. Bailica said:


> mas não sei se acima, a dada altura, não houve contradição sobre as tais tradições, ou normas, enfim, germânicas e latinas.



Não terá sido pelo fato de eu ter escrito o nome próprio “Televisión Española” em itálico? Revendo isso agora, não faço a menor ideia do porquê de o ter feito na altura da criação da _thread_.



J. Bailica said:


> E sobre Portugal, como é que mais frequente fazer-se, alguém quer adiantar alguma coisa?



No site da RTP, os programas são grafados de acordo com a regra germânica. No da SIC também. Faz o mesmo a TVI. Em respostas recentes do Ciberdúvidas também. O mesmo fazem os jornais _Público_, _Jornal de Notícias, __Expresso __e __Observador__. _Vê-se o mesmo nos anúncios de livros da FNAC Portugal e no _site _da Porto Editora. São essas algumas fontes que me fazem crer que em Portugal a regra germânica domina, ainda que seja necessária uma análise mais ampla para que batamos o martelo.



J. Bailica said:


> Por último, não sei se isto vai contra algumas regras, até as da discrição e cortesia, mas posso perguntar ao meencantesp o nome do blogue? (Ou não se trata de um blogue específico?)



Na verdade não se trata de nenhum blogue específico.


----------



## J. Bailica

meencantesp said:


> Não terá sido pelo fato de eu ter escrito o nome próprio “Televisión Española” em itálico? Revendo isso agora, não faço a menor ideia do porquê de o ter feito na altura da criação da _thread_.
> 
> 
> 
> No site da RTP, os programas são grafados de acordo com a regra germânica. No da SIC também. Faz o mesmo a TVI. Em respostas recentes do Ciberdúvidas também. O mesmo fazem os jornais _Público_, _Jornal de Notícias, __Expresso __e __Observador__. _Vê-se o mesmo nos anúncios de livros da FNAC Portugal e no _site _da Porto Editora. São essas algumas fontes que me fazem crer que em Portugal a regra germânica domina, ainda que seja necessária uma análise mais ampla para que batamos o martelo.
> 
> 
> 
> Na verdade não se trata de nenhum blogue específico.



Certo, muito obrigado pelas suas respostas tão detalhadas.


----------

